# Mitre sled for bandsaw



## devonwoody (20 Jul 2011)

Hoping to get my new bandsaw delivered tomorrow from Axminster. AWHBS450N and got to make one of these.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeFsqDCZ ... re=related


----------



## Jensmith (20 Jul 2011)

That's a useful video. Thanks for the link. 
What's the small triangle of wood for though? To push with or reinforcement?


----------



## devonwoody (20 Jul 2011)

must be for reinforcement.

I might build one with high templates (3" high) if the saw cuts good enough for my mitred boxes.


----------



## Tusses (20 Jul 2011)

I dont get it ... why didn't he cut the last triangle bit using his new sled :? :?:


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Jul 2011)

Tusses":3oit0hx9 said:


> I dont get it ... why didn't he cut the last triangle bit using his new sled :? :?:


That's the bit I didn't get either... (Or should that be too!) :|


----------



## Daven (23 Jul 2011)

I made one like this a while back - works well.

Would the last triangle he cuts not be at 45 degrees - the square is already there so he cuts the corner off? :wink: 

Dave


----------

